# Table of Risk - On the table of risk



## nhenderson (Jan 4, 2012)

On the table of risk, what level would an MRI fall under?  Thanks for your help


----------



## ajs (Jan 4, 2012)

nhenderson said:


> On the table of risk, what level would an MRI fall under?  Thanks for your help



I think that depends on why the MRI is being done.


----------



## nhenderson (Jan 4, 2012)

I work in an ortho office so the mri could be to rule out a meniscal tear or to diagnosis back pain.  There is a difference in risk between these two?


----------



## ajs (Jan 4, 2012)

nhenderson said:


> I work in an ortho office so the mri could be to rule out a meniscal tear or to diagnosis back pain.  There is a difference in risk between these two?



I found a previous post on the forums:

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/archive/index.php?t-52796.html

These folks agreed the MRI itself falls under minimal in the DX procedures ordered column.


----------



## GregPalmer (Jan 21, 2012)

*Annotated risk table?*

If anyone happens to have a Risk Table on which they have made notations regarding various things they have seen and where they fit, I would really appreciate a copy.  I'm taking the CPMA exam in a couple weeks and seeing anything like this would be much appreciated.
Greg Palmer
gregpalmer123@gmail.com


----------

